# Look what showed up!



## revrandyf (Jan 10, 2014)

I've got a feeder out trying to draw in some hogs.  I've got three different bears coming to the feeder but this guy is by far the largest.  For reference, it's six feet to the bottom of the feeder.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats a big one what county?cool pic.I got land in wilkinson i know they pass through there but have not seen one yet.


----------



## revrandyf (Jan 11, 2014)

This is Bleckley County....which does not have a bear season....


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 11, 2014)

I guess you can see them anywhere now. They will camp out at your feeder till it's gone.


----------



## snake reaper (Jan 12, 2014)

Now that's a big bear


----------



## pnome (Jan 12, 2014)

That's a healthy one!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 12, 2014)

Well if you can't shoot him, do you know mixed martial arts? LOL


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Jan 13, 2014)

Nice one.  I can't believe they haven't destroyed that feeder yet.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 15, 2014)

NCMTNHunter said:


> Nice one.  I can't believe they haven't destroyed that feeder yet.



As long as the feeder is dispensing corn, they won't bother it.  When it runs out and they start trying to tear it apart to get the last few kernels is when your feeder gets destroyed.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 15, 2014)

WOW! Thats a Biggun!!  I seriously and Highly recommend you showing that to them folks in Charge of your local Bear Season and make a Request.........Seriously


----------



## The mtn man (Jan 17, 2014)

If you don't want your feeder destroyed, you should take it down for a few weeks.


----------



## Drexal (Mar 7, 2014)

That's a nice one.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 27, 2014)

Nice. Gotta love seeing those as long as they leave by deer season. They don't seem to come around if bears are around.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Mar 28, 2014)

revrandyf said:


> This is Bleckley County....which does not have a bear season....



No wonder he got so big!


----------

